# Baffle Plate position question



## Quakerfan (Jan 3, 2017)

Restoration: 1980's Quaker Parlor Stove
Model: Fawn ll 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Which way does this plate go inside my stove?
Should I weld it... or is it a removable piece?


----------



## Quakerfan (Jan 3, 2017)

Position #1


Position #2


Position #3


Position #4


----------



## coaly (Jan 3, 2017)

"Height to Baffle" 14 inches in manual specs. (Hearth Wiki)

Click Attachment; https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/quaker-stove-company/?noRedirect=1

Should be able to tell which way ash laid on it (top) and the bottom stays clean when burned properly.
You would think any sag would bow down in the middle when checked with a straight edge too.
Most are not welded for expansion.

Does #2 give you 14 inches from a brick on the bottom to plate?


----------

